# Afinal o aquecimento global pode entrar em "pause" até 2015



## LUPER (1 Mai 2008 às 09:19)

Afinal o aquecimento global vai estar em "pause" até 2015. E até prevê um arrefecimento global no Atlantico, onde é que eu já ouvi esta história?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/04/30/eaclimate130.xml

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/04/080430-global-cooling.html


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Afinal o aquecimento global vai estar em "pause" até 2015*

Deus meteu na pausa  ou então vai tudo suster a respiração até 2015 por causa do CO2.

Então mas o aquecimento não era imparável  já não percebo nada disto


----------



## rbsmr (1 Mai 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Afinal o aquecimento global vai estar em "pause" até 2015*

http://www.france24.com/en/20080430-climate-warming-ocean-circulation-temperature-rise


----------



## LUPER (1 Mai 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Afinal o aquecimento global vai estar em "pause" até 2015*

Isto é caso para dizer, decidam-se senhores, afinal já estão a virar o bico ao prego. Mais vale tarde do que nunca, pois esquecem aqueles que falam do avanço do deserto para o sul da Europa, do aumento das doenças tropicais, dos problemas dos escaravelhos do Canadá, e de tudo o que se tem escrito sobre o grande embuste.

Então Sr Gore, nada a dizer sobre o assunto?


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2008 às 11:14)

LUPER disse:


> Afinal o aquecimento global vai estar em "pause" até 2015. E até prevê um arrefecimento global no Atlantico, onde é que eu já ouvi esta história?



- Global warming *may 'stop'*, scientists predict
- Cooler Climate *May Hit* N. America, Europe Next Decade

por ti traduzido para *"vai estar"*

Definitivamente tens um fetish qualquer com os titulos.
Como já foste alertado muitas vezes para o teu comportamento nesse aspecto, os teus títulos passam a ser corrigidos. É lamentável que tenha que ser assim, mas parece que não consegues  resistir mesmo quando não há qualquer necessidade disso, que o tema é importante e interessante só por si sem teres sempre que andar a inventar um pouco. 

Quanto ao estudo, vamos ver. E ao menos leiam tudo o que diz a notícia, é o mínimo que podem fazer, pois a avaliar por alguns comentários parece que nem sequer a leram.

Diz que pode haver uma mudança de padrão no Atlântico. Pode haver. Ainda ontem falei que em 1998 também se esperava uma mudança de padrão no Pacífico como o que se iniciou na década de 40 mas a mudança não ocorreu como alguns julgavam e vaticinavam que iriamos entrar numas décadas mais frias com Ninãs muito fortes e El Ninos muito fracos. E sucedeu o inverso, ocorreu o El Nino mais forte desde que há registos fiáveis. 







Estes ciclos ou padrões são longos e pouco compreendidos e os registos que temos deles são temporalmente insuficientes para grandes certezas.
Se por acaso isto se confirmasse seriam de facto tempos fascinantes que viriam aí. Vamos ver.


----------



## LUPER (1 Mai 2008 às 11:20)

Vince disse:


> - Global warming *may 'stop'*, scientists predict
> - Cooler Climate *May Hit* N. America, Europe Next Decade
> 
> por ti traduzido para *"vai estar"*
> ...



Mas o que é que eu fiz? Sinceramente não percebo que mal eu fiz, disse alguma mentira, ou as noticias são incomodas?

A minha participação de mais de 1900 mensagens e quase 3 anos vai ficar por aqui, uma vez que não sou bem vindo pela administração. A todos desejo a maior sorte do mundo, até sempre.


> Noel Keenlyside of the Leibniz Institute of Marine Sciences, Kiel, Germany, said: "The IPCC would predict a 0.3°C warming over the next decade. Our prediction is that there will be no warming until 2015 but it will pick up after that."


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2008 às 11:34)

LUPER disse:


> Mas o que é que eu fiz? Sinceramente não percebo que mal eu fiz, disse alguma mentira, ou as noticias são incomodas?
> 
> A minha participação de mais de 1900 mensagens e quase 3 anos vai ficar por aqui, uma vez que não sou bem vindo pela administração. A todos desejo a maior sorte do mundo, até sempre.




És muito bem vindo. Mas começa a haver de facto pouca paciência para o teu  inventar de titulos que não traduzem o conteúdo da notícia que estás a transcrever:

*Afinal o aquecimento global vai entrar em "pause" até 2015*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/...ause-ate-2015-a-2189-post71037.html#post71037
O artigo diz que "pode" entrar em pause segundo um novo modelo. Pode é diferente de "vai".

*"Ai está a 1º vaga de calor made in imprensa"*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/ai-esta-1-vaga-de-calor-made-imprensa-2160.html
O artigo nunca falou em vagas de calor

*Afinal o Aquecimento Global não influi nos Furacões*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...ento-global-nao-influi-nos-furacoes-2131.html
O artigo não diz isso, diz que influi mas não da forma que se esperava, nalguns locais intensifica, noutros enfraquece, que são necessários mais estudos porque o aquecimento global altera de facto o comportamento dos furacões quando os modelos são submetidos ao aquecimento.

*Daqui a 5 anos deixará de chover na Peninsula Ibérica*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/daqui-5-anos-deixara-de-chover-na-peninsula-iberica-2127.html
O artigo nunca disse que deixaria de chover, o artigo fala em problemas de ordenamento e florestas que ao longo de séculos se agravaram e levam a peninsula a entrar numa provável situação de seca permanente, que é uma realidade em vastas regiões de Espanha, seca é diferente de "deixará de chover"

etc....

Não será mesmo possível criares titulos nos post's baseados nos titulos ou conteudo das notícias tal como elas são ? Será assim tão dificil ? Se todos os membros desatassem a fazer o mesmo em que é que o forum se transformaria ? Se todos nós e tu próprio tantas vezes criticamos títulos e notícias erradas porque é que às vezes tu próprio fazes aqui exactamente o que a imprensa tantas vezes faz erradamente ? Se o estudo afirmasse categoricamente que o aquecimento global vai parar e a imprensa dissesse que eventualmente "pode parar" em vez de "vai parar", o que dirias tu sobre esse ajustamento no titulo ? Não foste por acaso tu que ainda há poucas semanas falaste e criticaste um titulo da BBC alterado depois da notícia ter ido para o ar ?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 12:15)

LUPER disse:


> Mas o que é que eu fiz? Sinceramente não percebo que mal eu fiz, disse alguma mentira, ou as noticias são incomodas?
> 
> A minha participação de mais de 1900 mensagens e quase 3 anos vai ficar por aqui, uma vez que não sou bem vindo pela administração. A todos desejo a maior sorte do mundo, até sempre.



Luper nem penses em pirares-te bem bem  tu és bem vindo mesmo que remes contra a maré


----------



## rbsmr (1 Mai 2008 às 16:53)

OFF TOPIC:

Calma pessoal!!! O moderador está a fazer o seu trabalho (a pugnar pelo rigor) e a opinião e  o modo de exposição cabe ao autor do tópico.  Aos visitantes ler e classificar a opinião do autor do tópico.Alguns gostam de títulos mais apimentados e outros não! Quem gosta gosta quem não gosta não gosta!
Para exprimir a opinião sobre o tópico é que parece existir a classificação dos tópicos no canto superior direito. 
Moderação!!!! PLEASE!!!
Eu sou novo aqui no forum e pensava que o assunto do forum não deveria levantar tanta polémica e desaguisados! Calma!!!!
Conversem mas discutam com calma!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 22:05)

Tá-me a cheirar que o Luper está cada vez mais certo :assobio: acho que não existe necessidade de correr com ele afinal o tempo da Inquisição já lá vai 

http://holocene.meteo.psu.edu/shared/articles/KnightetalGRL05.pdf


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

O vergonhoso o que se passou aqui hoje, sinceramente, oh Luper volta pa tua casa, nao se deita 3 anos de dedicação ao fórum assim, tu és livre de expressar te e quem nao gosta da tua expressão nao lê epa este forum ta com regras á mais acho que isto assim tá a ser de mais, e como sou um dos membros mais antigos deste fórum tenho todo o direito de reclamar seja o que for e pronto


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:22)

Passamos aqui momentos que niguem vai passar aqui epa e quem ta mal que se mude mas eu quero la saber do os admin os os moderadores pensão é amigo antes desta gente vir para aqui o teu amigo ja andava cá ao tempo, nao forão eles que tirarão isto do fundo mas sim nos


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

Agora apaguem os post como costumão fazer, opa eu sou livro de dizer o que quiser desde que nao incomode niguem


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Luper nem penses em pirares-te bem bem  tu és bem vindo mesmo que remes contra a maré



Aqui niguem manda, aqui mandamos todos,ouve eleições para nomear os admin? Que escolhe os admin é os membros do forum nao uma pessoa


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 23:37)

Hehehe 

Este forum tá bonito  é o que eu digo IM 2 acho que certas pessoas querem retirar €€€€ daqui qualquer dia temos de ter o curso de meteorologia para participar no forum  quem for contra o aquecimento tá lixado que dogma irra...deixem as discussões fluir.


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehehe
> 
> Este forum tá bonito  é o que eu digo IM 2 acho que certas pessoas querem retirar €€€€ daqui qualquer dia temos de ter o curso de meteorologia para participar no forum  quem for contra o aquecimento tá lixado que dogma tão lixado.



Epa mas existe aqui alguem com o direito de apagar coments dos outros? Os coments afectarão alguem? Epa mas o que é isto? era o que mais faltava


----------



## Nuno (1 Mai 2008 às 23:41)

Fil metem ordem nisto companheiro tas a perder os teus melhores e mais antigos membros


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 23:54)

Nuno disse:


> Epa mas existe aqui alguem com o direito de apagar coments dos outros? Os coments afectarão alguem? Epa mas o que é isto? era o que mais faltava



Apagar mensagens que possam despoletar grandes discussões entre membros tudo bem...

Agora quando se trata de opniões perante certos temas é que já acho mal mas pronto...se assim é assim tem que ser porque afinal servimos Portugal não o nosso hobbie  isto (a meteorologia) é uma ciência espetacular que pode ser muito bem discutida se todos nos quisermos...mas claro não pode haver censura por mais parva que seje a opnião.

Eu até posso acreditar que o sol gira á volta da terra que ninguém me pode bater por isso e dizer que é uma parvoice eu mudo de opnião se quiser e se vir que os factos assim o comprovam...cada um deveria ser livre de dar a sua opnião tal como entende.


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Vergonhosa é esta discussão, o Luper só foi chamado à atenção por causa dos títulos incorrectos que ele coloca, qual é o problema? Parece que alguns só estão interessados em criar instabilidade no fórum sempre que existe oportunidade para tal.



Mário Barros disse:


> acho que não existe necessidade de correr com ele afinal o tempo da Inquisição já lá vai



Mas quem é que correu com ele?...



Mário Barros disse:


> acho que certas pessoas querem retirar €€€€ daqui



Só podes estar a brincar... Acho que não devias mandar semelhante posta sem qualquer conhecimento. Não fazes ideia do dinheiro e principalmente do tempo e trabalho que algumas pessoas *investem* aqui.

Já agora, que mensagens que emitiam opiniões é que foram apagadas?


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2008 às 00:03)

Fil disse:


> Vergonhosa é esta discussão, o Luper só foi chamado à atenção por causa dos títulos incorrectos que ele coloca, qual é o problema? Parece que alguns só estão interessados em criar instabilidade no fórum sempre que existe oportunidade para tal.
> 
> 
> 
> Vergonhosa é que eu esta a passar no fórum, nao é vergonhoso os membros protestarem porque tão insatisfeitos com a administração.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 00:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> acho que não existe necessidade de correr com ele afinal o tempo da Inquisição já lá vai



Mário,

O que foi pedido ao LUPER já por várias vezes apenas para não distorcer ou deturpar nos titulos dos post's que coloca. Apenas e só isso. Estratégias de vitimização, lamento, mas não me comovem nem um bocadinho.

E agora sobre ti, neste tópico já por duas vezes mentiste. 1) O Lupper não foi corrido nem nada que se pareça. 2) E nenhuma mensagem foi apagada, foi corrigido um titulo. 

Por exigo *JÁ* um pedido de desculpas por estares a mentir acerca de algo que eu não fiz. Se não o fizeres é porque não és uma pessoa séria e perdes para sempre o meu respeito porque se há coisa que eu não tolero é calúnia e falta de respeito.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Fil disse:


> Vergonhosa é esta discussão, o Luper só foi chamado à atenção por causa dos títulos incorrectos que ele coloca, qual é o problema? Parece que alguns só estão interessados em criar instabilidade no fórum sempre que existe oportunidade para tal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eu sei perfeitamente que um forum é algo que dá muito trabalho a elaborar tal como a manter...mas o que me está a parecer neste momento é que todas as explicações e opniões que todos nós damos tem que ser do estilo Wikipedia para que os visitantes possam entender muito bem e ficarem todos felizes e quanto mais visitantes houver mais se lucra com a publicidade que ja foi instalada no forum há qual não sou nada contra  simplesmente estou contra é que se apaguem mensagens só porque não se gosta daquela ideia ou opnião é apenas isso.

Eu proprio sei que muitos membros me detestam mas é assim que sou é assim que vejo a meteorologia tal como o Luper tem a sua maneira de a ver e tal como todos os membros tem a sua maneira de ver só nos temos de aceitar uns aos outros e partilharmos a nossa paixão.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 00:10)

Nuno disse:


> Vergonhosa é que eu esta a passar no fórum, nao é vergonhoso os membros protestarem porque tão insatisfeitos com a administração.



Vergonho são os teus comentários que nem deves fazer ideia do que realmente está em questão e caiste aqui de paraquedas a fazer de actor num filme de comédia. Lamento, mas o filme acabou.

Já dizia o meu avô, a porta da rua está sempre aberta a quem esteja insatisfeito:


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 00:12)

Vince disse:


> Mário,
> 
> 2) E nenhuma mensagem foi apagada, foi corrigido um titulo.



Eu já não me refiro aqui (este tópico) porque aqui por acaso mas só por acaso e até agora ainda não foi apagada nenhuma mensagem eu estou-me a referir ao forum em geral.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 00:16)

Epá vamos tentar discutir as coisas que forma civilizada para que cheguemos a uma conclusão racional  por favor não se peguem já chega os politicos


----------



## Fil (2 Mai 2008 às 00:25)

Nuno disse:


> Vergonhosa é que eu esta a passar no fórum, nao é vergonhoso os membros protestarem porque tão insatisfeitos com a administração.



Estás a dizer que é aceitável colocar títulos propositadamente e convenientemente incorrectos a opiniões que não são as nossas? Repito, o Luper só foi chamado à atenção para o facto, e para ter mais cuidado no futuro. Qual é o problema? Está visto que isto foi uma reacção consertada através do msn


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2008 às 00:28)

Fil disse:


> Já agora, que mensagens que emitiam opiniões é que foram apagadas?



A minha por exemplo eu não disse nada de mal que eu saiba! DISSE A MINHA OPINIÃO!! ou já nem isso se pode dar aqui?????vergonha...vou me limitar  adar os meus dados diarios e previsão só porque eu quero não o faço por nenhum de voces se não já me tinha pisgado a muito e sou só dos membros mais antigos e com mais posts...mas o respeito não é nenhum na mesma...espero que não seja banido como um membro esta noite o foi


----------



## Fil (2 Mai 2008 às 00:34)

miguel disse:


> A minha por exemplo eu não disse nada de mal que eu saiba! DISSE A MINHA OPINIÃO!! ou já nem isso se pode dar aqui?????vergonha...vou me limitar  adar os meus dados diarios e previsão só porque eu quero não o faço por nenhum de voces se não já me tinha pisgado a muito e sou só dos membros mais antigos e com mais posts...mas o respeito não é nenhum na mesma...espero que não seja banido como um membro esta noite o foi



Não estou a ver que mensagem tua foi apagada. Mas que membro é que foi banido esta noite?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (2 Mai 2008 às 00:38)

Tenham calma, nao ha necessidade de arranjar confusão...

nenhum membro foi banido. simplesmente o luper ja tinha sido avisado sobre os titulos e os posts, acho que qualquer um notava os exageros...

ele nao gostou de "ser corrigido" ou ser avisado e decidiu sair de livre vontade..

é como o ditado diz: "quem ta mal... que se mude"


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2008 às 00:43)

Eu fui banido esta noite pelo o Admin Vince, mas consegui voltar pelos os meios.

Que mal fiz eu para me teres banido?


----------



## Fil (2 Mai 2008 às 00:51)

Nuno disse:


> Eu fui banido esta noite pelo o Admin Vince, mas consegui voltar pelos os meios.
> 
> Que mal fiz eu para me teres banido?



Não foste banido e tu sabes-o bem! A mim parece-me que só queres criar instabilidade e levar os outros a crer que foste banido para deixares o Vince mal visto. Essa conversa no msn deve estar animada hein?


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2008 às 00:58)

Porra então tas me a chamar mentiroso? Se eu tou a dizer que fui é porque fui, meto o link e aperece isto Erro 403. Acesso proibido.. Eu nao quero deixar niguem mal visto é a realidade. Veijão membros onde a ditadura do fórum chegou banir membros por dizem a sua opinião e ainda os chamão de mentirosos


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2008 às 01:01)

Fil disse:


> Não foste banido e tu sabes-o bem! A mim parece-me que só queres criar instabilidade e levar os outros a crer que foste banido para deixares o Vince mal visto. Essa conversa no msn deve estar animada hein?



É preciso ter muita lata, eu sei o bem? Sinceramente vocês só estão a mostrar quem são. Eu fui banido e estão me a desmentir, ganda ceta que ta aqui


----------



## Nuno (2 Mai 2008 às 01:05)

E tu Vince nao das muito pa escritor devias fazer um video teu a andar bot aqui no rio sado e mandares po olho video pode ser que te chamem para as tardes da julia, pode fazer o que quizeres porque eu venho aqui sempre que quiser e comento se me apetecer. Mas desprezar vocês é o melhor. Ficarão sem porta acabei de a partir halla cambada


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2008 às 01:16)

sou membro desde o inicio do forum e nunca em tempo algum um coment meu foi apagado ate ao dia de hoje. e se eu digo que foi apagado é porque foi n sou mentiroso ao contrario de quem diz que nenhum coment foi apagado.ainda se tivesse insultado alguem mas nem foi o caso, apenas dei a minha opinião e foi a primeira.e não tem convesas de msn por trás disto acredite quem quer. ate tou no telemovel.hasta


----------



## Fil (2 Mai 2008 às 01:17)

Nuno, estás a roçar o ridiculo... É completamente impossivel teres tido esse erro 403, e se o tiveste foi por razões completamente alheias ao MeteoPT.com.

E se tivesses sido banido, poderias continuar a ver o fórum normalmente, a unica alteração seria a de que não poderias colocar mensagens. Então se tivesses mesmo sido, porque iria alguém retirar-te o ban logo a seguir?...



miguel disse:


> sou membro desde o inicio do forum e nunca em tempo algum um coment meu foi apagado ate ao dia de hoje. e se eu digo que foi apagado é porque foi n sou mentiroso ao contrario de quem diz que nenhum coment foi apagado.ainda se tivesse insultado alguem mas nem foi o caso, apenas dei a minha opinião e foi a primeira.e não tem convesas de msn por trás disto acredite quem quer. ate tou no telemovel.hasta



Mas tu lá conseguiste saber antes que todos o que ninguém sabia (e que nunca aconteceu), que o Nuno foi banido...


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2008 às 01:32)

na altura estava a falar com ele sim, e dai? nao tavamos a falar no sentido de criar problemas aqui mas isso agora acredita quem quer.o apuecimento está a subir a cabeça de muita gente.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2008 às 10:55)

São sempre este tipo de tópicos que levam à confusão...

Eu evito participar nestes tópicos do aquecimento por uma razao, não percebo nada do assunto, os outros membros participam mas desculpem-me também estão a anos luz do assunto. E os ditos "especialistas mundiais" do assunto também parece que andam às aranhas. Logo toda esta conversa do aquecimento/arrefecimento é a autêntica conversa do "sexo dos anjos" da meteorologia.

Mas posto isto, claro que aqui é o sitio ideal para colocar todos os estudos, gráficos a material sobre o assunto, dar opiniões e mais importante "transcrever" todas as informações da forma mais real e idónea possível. Um membro insiste em não o fazer, logo os moderadores chamam a atenção. Qual é o problema?

Agora não venham com a conversa dos descontos, feirões, talões e promoções porque isso não pega, porque ao contrário do que muitos referiram, aqui não há nenhuma censura mas também não é nenhuma anarquia. É uma democracia e tem que haver agentes "reguladores" (moderadores) para manterem a ordem na casa, de forma a que todas as informações aqui colocadas passem de forma transparente para os muitos outros que leem estes tópicos.

Nuno, o que te aconteceu foi um erro de acesso ao site e como o FIL explicou não tinhas sido banido porque a mensagem seria outra. Mas deixa que te diga que a atitude que tiveste neste tópico comigo como moderador levava ao Ban imediato porque um homenzinho com principios não coloca msg's aqui da forma que colocaste, ofensivas e repetitivas.

E deixem que vos diga que já moderei alguns foruns e participo em ainda mais e em todo o lado acontecem este tipo de litigios. Nunca pensem que é só aqui. E que tem responsabilidade noutros lados devia dar o exemplo aqui, percebes Miguel...


----------



## vitamos (2 Mai 2008 às 11:26)

Algumas notas que vou dizer! E não me importo que apaguem ao contrário de muita gente que faz disto um forum de publicidade negativa com pretensos objectivos que não entendo nem quero entender. Aliás se a moderação apagar este meu post é bom sinal porque é para acabar com esta peixeirada vergonhosa!

Estou neste fórum desde ha cerca de 6 meses! E por isso não sou pior ou melhor que nenhum dos users do mesmo! Participo e dou o meu contributo, procurando-o fazer pelo gosto da meteorologia que todos nós partilhamos!

Agora pode haver opiniões discordantes ácerca de muita coisa! Agora acções concertadas insultuosas, mal fundamentadas e mal escritas (caramba, ás vezes dou erros mas tenham santa paciência...) são no mínimo ridículas! Isto não é nenhum "kid's playground" ao que parece! Ponham os olhos em alguns membros deste fórum que longe de terem 18 anos e serem considerados "adultos" pela sociedade têm uma postura muitissimo mais adulta ao não terem comportamentos deste tipo! Por favor haja ium pouco de controlo emocional e saibam usar MP's! Fazer publicidade e queixinhas PUBLICAMENTE no fórum quando se tem a hipotese de falar de uma forma directa só se pode entender que existem intenções por trás disso! 

Tou-me a "marimbar" para as cisões do passado neste fórum, quem tem diferentes caminhos só tem é que dar o máximo em qualquer projecto que esteja envolvido! Agora propositadamente criar guerras ou destabilizações num paralelismo que salta à vista da pessoa minimamente atenta não é de nível. Sobretudo quando muitos que o fazem tem conhecimentos e participaçoes que quando assim o entendem fazer enriquecem sobremaneira o fórum! Mas quando se tenta mais do que participar de coração aberto PARA e POR uma comunidade só resta ficar triste!

De certa forma o fórum ficou abalado, parabéns a quem tentou fazer isso... aquela história do ganhar uma batalha. Mas o MeteoPT já existe há muito tempo e certamente já resistiu a muitos abanões. Por isso ha-de sarar as feridas e continuar!

Saudações a todos e façam o favor de serem felizes e deixarem ou outros ser felizes


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

Li exaustivamente todas as mensagens existentes neste tópico ... e posso dizer que é maior peixarada que já vi em cerca de dois anos que frequento este Fórum ... que eu considero MAGNIFICO !! 
Infelizmente algumas pessoas aqui deixam-me levar pelas emoções/desejos/opiniões mais .... apaixonadas sobre um determinado assunto e depois "alteram" os títulos de artigos da forma que mais desejam ...
Se criticamos muitas vezes as "alterações" que a imprensa faz aos artigos ou noticias surgidas na comunidade cientifica não deveriamos nós dar o exemplo e não fazer o mesmo ???
Quando essas mesmas pessoas são chamadas a atenção para tal facto reagem mal e atacam os moderadores e administradores de forma que não se entendem ... inventando coisas que não existem e calúnias !!!
Eu vou vestir a "pele" de advogado dos moderadores porque são inaceitáveis algumas acusações que foram aqui feitas aos moderadores e administradores ... em especial por parte do Nuno que teve um comportamento que quanto a mim ... roçava a expulsão deste Fórum pelas afirmações que foram feitas ??

1) O Nuno não foi expulso, porque ao ser expulsado seria eliminado o seu registo de login, podendo ler todas as mensagens aqui existentes, mas não podendo escrever mensagens ... teria que portanto criar novo registo!!!
2) As mensagens que são aqui apagadas ... e sim já foram eliminadas mensagens ... foram mensagens ofensivas entre utilizadores deste fórum ... e não mensagens opinativas como quiseram fazer crer
3) Ninguém escolheu os administradores e moderadores, simplesmente quando se cria um fórum o administrador do fórum é a pessoa responsável por esse projecto ... que depois escolhe os moderadores (normalmente pessoas com maiores conhecimentos nesta área do fórum)
4) O objectivo de um fórum é o debate sobre um determinado tema, em que diversos membros opinam sobre esse tema, baseando-se essas pesssoas tanto em opiniões suas ... como em factos existentes que ajudam a opiniar/basear a sua opinião .... mas contudo se estamos a basear-nos em artigos devemos revelar a sua fonte, e não "manuseá-la" á nossa vontade ...

PS: Tenham calma ... e acho que ninguém deve ser expulso dado que as pessoas por vezes reagem a quente, e merecem uma segunda oportunidade mas existem aqui pessoas que passaram das marcas .. .e devem um pedido de desculpas não apenas aos adminstradores como aos moderadores e utilizadores(leitores) deste Fórum !!


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2008 às 14:06)

Confesso que tive de inspirar fundo várias vezes enquanto lia este tópico.
Acho incrível a forma como se deturpou escandalosamente as informações aqui prestadas.
Como é que um adeus voluntário se transforma num "correr com ele"?
E a partir daí se vão buscar tópicos apagados, se confunde longevidade com qualidade? Ou será que na democracia os mais antigos têm direito a votar 2 e 3 vezes, enquanto os mais novos só votam uma vez? Então e quando em 3 anos de dedicação há uma pausa de 1 ano pelo meio, continua-se a chamar "3 anos de dedicação ao fórum"?

Afinal, isto é uma democracia, ou uma anarquia? E no fundo onde se encaixa a censura ou inquisição, no meio de isto tudo?
Chama-se a isto querer pegar fogo em lenha verde.
Em todo o lado existem regras, aliás isso está implícito em tudo. E não é por isso que deixamos de ser livres. Há que respeitar os temas, os títulos e acima de tudo a verdade. É ela que deve estar presente. E tudo o que passa à margem desta, a meu ver era imediatamente eliminado. Confusão só atrai mais confusão (Teoria do Caos).

E quanto a "respeitar os outros", acho impressionante como quem exige ser respeitado é o primeiro a desrespeitar. Afinal onde está a lógica disso? Não temos todos o mesmo estatuto? 
Há que falar da mesma maneira para todos, e tudo o que vá além disso, deve ser dito/escrito em privado. É para isso que servem as mensagens privadas, o MSN... Enfim... Para quê esta exposição? Para quê?
E pergunto-me onde está o prazer disso? Pior, onde está a ciência desta conversa que se intitula por "Afinal o aquecimento global pode entrar em "pause" até 2015", e mora do tópico da "Meteorologia e Climatologia"?
Há uma secção no fórum denominada de: "Fórum e Comunidade", onde se podem fazer criticas construtivas, dar opiniões, "n" coisas. Além do off-topic, claro. 
Parece-me que se quer denegrir o fórum sem saber como.

Como já foi dito, "Quem está mal... que se mude". Ainda assim é engraçado medir o carácter psicológico das pessoas aquando a mudança. Fazer-se desta um rastilho de bombinhas de mau cheiro, é... Até me faltam as palavras para classificar.

Também como já o referiram, uma batalha ganha dá sempre novas forças.
*Força meteopt!*

PS: Eu estou satisfeito com a administração! 
E quanto a este tópico, era amarra-lo a uma cana de fogo de artificio, acender-lhe o rastilho, e... PUMMM!
Ou pelo menos tira-lo daqui porque de Meteorologia ou Climatologia não tem nada


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 14:18)

Parece que a madrugada foi divertida.

Relido novamente todo o tópico, o que temos afinal ?
Três ou quatro mensagens sobre o tema do tópico, sendo que apenas uma, a minha, se debrucou minimamente sobre o estudo em questão. Isso só por si já diz tudo sobre o que se passou aqui.

Quanto às restantes mensagens que nada tinham a ver com o tema, muitas queixas, disparates, delírios e calúnias. E nenhuma das pessoas teve nada a ver com a polémica que era entre mim e o Luper. Há mensagens que eu nem sequer consigo entender o que o seu autor quis dizer pois estão escritas de forma indecifrável sem qualquer nexo para mim. Não houve uma única mensagem critica que sequer conseguisse explicar o que estava a criticar sem ter que recorrer à mentira, deturpação, fantasia ou ataque pessoal. É a clássica situação de falta de argumentos e/ou motivações obscuras que acaba sempre em ataques ad hominem vindo de pessoas que eu não conheço e muitas vezes com que nunca tive sequer uma discussão.

Estas situações podem ser estranhas para a maioria dos membros do forum, mas são cíclicas, talvez uma vez por mês, quem sabe pela influência da lua ou outro fenónomo qualquer, temos uma inevitável peixeirada deste tipo e geralmente com sinais de ser orquestrada, à noite ou de madrugada. Motivações ? Desconheço, simplesmente má fé, brincadeira, nada para fazer ou então querer intencionalmente criar mau ambiente que não existe de todo no MeteoPT. O MeteopT nunca esteve tão bem como hoje está e parece que isso incomoda algumas mentes. Ainda bem que incomoda. É bom sinal. Habituem-se. 

E quem está mal muda-se. Foi dito ontem por mim e por outros. Até hoje nunca ninguém do forum foi expulso. Algum dia terá que haver uma primeira vez. Mas ainda não foi desta. Para quem tantas vezes fala de censura, de expulsões e mais coisas desse género, convido-os a inscreverem-se nalguns dos maiores foruns nacionais como o Autohoje, techzone e outros. Já nem falo dos internacionais. Iniciem uma peixeirada destas e de cronometro na mão contem os segundos que decorrem até serem banidos, conta bloqueada e sem possibilidade de regressar. Estou a falar a sério. Se estiverem moderadores online são banidos em segundos, sem perguntas, explicações ou reclamações. O MeteoPT não é assim, nem queremos que seja, por isso poupem-nos a tanto discurso de vitimização censuratória.

O tópico agora vai ser fechado e não apagado. Normalmente estas situações são apagadas e a maioria das pessoas nem se apercebe que estes filmes acontecem. Os meus colegas da moderação esta madrugada decidiram manter pois acham que é de alguma forma terapeutico que algumas pessoas passada a escalada verbal venham aqui ler o que disseram e é tambem útil aos restantes membros do forum perceberem o nível a que descem algumas pessoas neste tipo de comunidades online. São atitudes que acontecem porque as pessoas não estão frente a frente nem se conhecem pessoalmente, porque se estivessem não diriam o que dizem e se calhar até teriam conversas divertidas e amigáveis sobre as mesmas polémicas. O online e virtual tem estes problemas e algumas pessoas deixam-se arrastar para a lama fervendo em hostilidade e agressividade que nunca teriam numa conversa frente a frente. 
Por todas estas razões, desta vez estas mensagens ficam aqui, mas futuramente serão devidamente colocadas no lixo que é o local correcto para este tipo de discussão.

Para finalizar é importante dizer que uma das pessoas inicialmente envolvida na confusão pediu desculpas em privado e se demarcou da confusão que ajudou a criar mas que depois rápidamente percebeu que estava a ser aproveitada com outros fins, fossem eles quais fossem. E obrigado pelas mensagens de apoio. Mas agora fechamos o tópico e regressemos todos à meteorologia e ao clima. Quem quiser falar sobre este assunto fale em privado com a administração.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mai 2008 às 14:19)

Eu ainda sou novo por aqui, mas eu primo sempre pela máxima correcção e respeito por todos independentemente da idade que têm no forum ou na vida real! A idade não conta nada, o que contam são os valores, pois opiniões diferentes são necessárias, pois só assim os consensos nos sabem verdadeiramente bem e não apenas por simpatia para dar o jeito!

E agora sugeria que começassemos a trabalhar, com novas ideias e novas discussões, pois é disso que os visitantes do forum precisam e esperam de nós!

Não se pode parar! A meteorologia e a climatologia não esperam por nós!

Força caros amigos, força nas ideias!


----------

